# Casting poll,You decide whats next!!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I would like to start a poll here to decide what car I cast next,2 reasons here,1 is t will sell for sure,and 2,the winner gets a free car!!So lets get your ideas flowing in guys!It can be a car I cast before,one of your fav old aurora cars,or something new!Lets go guys..time to start!!
DRAGjet :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Any Ferrari that hasn't been done yet. 

How 'bout:

'61 250 TRI61










599 GTB Fiorano










288 GTO Evolutione


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*Poll*

Hey Chris, we have enough racers out there, lets see a nice 1965 Falcon sprint. I have never seen one in slot car trim, nice sweet street machine :wave:


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

1970 cougar eliminator, 1970 cyclone, 1970 buick gs, 1970 442, 1970 torino or a rebel


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*casting suggestion*

Sorry, I have a race car focus.

As far as vintage goes, I would love to see a Lotus 11 cast - one of the coolest small displacement purpose-built race cars ever. 









Modern - an Aston Martin DBR 9 so I can have #'s 007 & 008 like at this year's Le Mans.

If you were going to do a street car, I think my old HW Barracuda with the long rear window would look great.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

That red 44 racer looks pretty damn neat!
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going out on a limb here, but imagine the coolness of a well casted MONKEE MOBILE


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

The HURST HEMI DART! One of theeeeee baddest production cars ever. If you can call it production. No warranty from the dealer. 69 Dart with a hood scoop and modified rear wheel wells couldn't be too complicated. Always thought "THE CAR" would be pretty cool in a slot. 69-70 Trans-Am Javelin to go with the mustang and camaro. 70 firebird a slight mod from camaro. 69 SS/AMX like the drag-on-lady car.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I'm going out on a limb here, but imagine the coolness of a well casted MONKEE MOBILE


I could think of a dozen Barris designs from the sixties that would be great. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

88 IROC z convertable!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

240z


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Mclaren M1B


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Chris,

This is a 57 Buick but, a 56 would work also. 










Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

'65 Impala SS...Please


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

For comic relief on the track..................Ford Pinto.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I say... go the Vintage route! BARRIS MOBILES!


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

How about a 1969 Dodge Super Bee 440 Six Pack?Or a 1969 440 Six Pack Road Runner. An AMC 390 Ramber American. Or a Bucik GSX455 1970. A nice 1964 GTO the one AW did is not so good. A 1966 Nove ot 1967 nove is also a good choice. A 1964 ford Thunderbolt. A 1964 Mercury Comet.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I keep wishing someone would do some of Tom Danials designs. Would love to have,

Red Baron, Paddy Wagon, Pie Wagon, Hangman or Ice 'T'.

Any of the TD's would be a big seller.

Dave. :wave:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Omega said:


> I keep wishing someone would do some of Tom Danials designs. Would love to have,
> 
> Red Baron, Paddy Wagon, Pie Wagon, Hangman or Ice 'T'.
> 
> ...


What he said...  

Jeff


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Omega said:


> I keep wishing someone would do some of Tom Danials designs. Would love to have,
> 
> Red Baron, Paddy Wagon, Pie Wagon, Hangman or Ice 'T'.
> 
> ...



me too.... I;m a BIG Tom Daniels fan. He has so many cool designs


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> an Aston Martin DBR 9 so I can have #'s 007 & 008 like at this year's Le Mans.
> 
> .


Micro Scalex are doing that body. PM me and I'll sort you some.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

dlw said:


> For comic relief on the track..................Ford Pinto.





dtomol said:


> An AMC 390 Ramber American.


Not to plug someone elses work but Greg (Alfa) already does a great T-Jet version of both of those. I'm assuming this is a T-Jet project so having something new and different would be best. I like the Barris custom idea but being a racer at heart I'd like to suggest the following:

1958 Plymouth Fury convertible NASCAR, ala Lee Petty, or any late 1950's NSACAR convertibles.
John Milner's Duce Coupe from American Graffitti
For a true custom how about anything Boyd Coddington or Fosse, example:










Or a hot Stude'


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Micro Scalex are doing that body. PM me and I'll sort you some.



any pics?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> me too.... I;m a BIG Tom Daniels fan. He has so many cool designs


 
Yeah, I could go for some of those too. Not sure how sturdy they'd be banging into the rails or walls. But the'd make one heck of a Sunday Driver.  


rr :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Hey Chris, we have enough racers out there, lets see a nice 1965 Falcon sprint. I have never seen one in slot car trim, nice sweet street machine :wave:


Not a street machine but the only one around for a TJET










Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.barris.com/

a cool Barris site!

http://www.tomdaniel.com/

cool daniels site


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> '65 Impala SS...Please












Bill,

Great idea, Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Bill,
> 
> Great idea, Bob...zilla


I had a 64 Impala, same dark blue color, same Crager rims, back end was jacked up nice and high too. alot of custom interior parts. sweet ride, I traded her in when I bought my 79 Camaro.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

'67 Ferrari 312 F1 for a Slimline:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMM???? Some Buicks would be nice, like a Roadmaster or any of the Gran Sports or Grand Nationals for Tjets. Maybe a Matador or Javelin for Tjets.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would like to see a 1967 Impala SS for the T-jet chassis, but I'll settle for the 65.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I know I already agreed with one post for casting ideas. But I thought of another car I would love to see running around on my track. How about a Tucker? 

Jeff


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> any pics?





















Can't believe so few of us are into racing cars. Personally I don't see the point of putting anything else down on an HO race track. Whats wrong with you people (he says with tongue firmly in cheek).


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

popping this one back to the top to see if there was any head way.

anything sound good Chris??


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Something suddenly hit me. Chevrolet bidness mans coupe. Zoopy curves. Good wide platform for stuffin a slam. Easy to chop! Make a great custom from mild to wild. 

Any body done one of these?


----------



## Slot Dawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Hellonwheels8 makes a killer light 240Z for AFX or Life Like.. Check them out at [email protected]


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Slot Dawg said:


> Hellonwheels8 makes a killer light 240Z for AFX or Life Like.. Check them out at [email protected]


And she just released a new Bugatti Veyron this week. I just won one on ebay. I'm already mixing paint for it.  

How 'bout somthing no one has thought of, something no one in their right mind would even consider? How 'bout a Yugo? Or a Citroen 2CV? How 'bout a modern Rolls or Bently? Or some other beheamoth luxury car? How 'bout a 2000SUX?

How 'bout a 2008 Cougar as it was meant to be, sistership to the Mustang. Take an '05 'Stange and add a Retro Cougar grill and tail lights based on the '67-69. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I cast a vote for a 240z.

Or one of my daily drivers,either a 350z or a MB C230 Kompressor.

Mercedes made and makes some cool cars.The C111 would be nice.
Id be happy with any Mercedes,not a lot of them out there in HO land.

Mike

PS By the way Chris,you are one of my favorites on epay.Im not a huge tjet guy,but man,you are truly one of the artists out there when it comes to resin casting.
I love your work.Maybe someday I'll even buy one. :wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I cast a vote for a 240z.
> 
> Or one of my daily drivers,either a 350z or a MB C230 Kompressor.
> 
> ...


Mike,thanks for your compliment!Maybe you will get a discount if you do buy one!
DRAGjet


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

A 1966 Ford Galaxie 500 would fill in the gap between Ebay's Alfaslot1's 1965 Galaxie and Aurora's 1967 XL 500.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Long body GTO 73/74... :thumbsup:


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

*jaguar*

how bout the jaguar xj220


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

keionius said:


> how bout the jaguar xj220


Micro Scalextric did one a few years ago.

I also have a notion that one may be coming soon to HellonWheels8.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I cast a vote for a 240z.
> 
> Or one of my daily drivers,either a 350z or a MB C230 Kompressor.
> 
> ...


Tyco Pro did one in the 70s. I have a few of them. Want one?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Take that horrifying AFX Grand am funny car and chop it back to a regular sized body....you have a base for the mid 70's GTO, Lemans, Can am, tempest,grand lemans, luxery lemans, lemans sport coupe...  

This body is only represented in the frickin funny car... :drunk: 

There is a johny lightning 73 GTO, and grand am:

http://www.1stopdiecast.com/

The grand prix would be cool too... :thumbsup: 

If I could cast I would...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Smart Car!

Well this isn't a Smart but, it is a Smart Concept car! 










Bob


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be casting the afx porsche 911 body,and recasting the 57 Nomad.
DRAGjet


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i'd like to see the 57 nomad when you recast it..........post some pictures


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

mopar78 said:


> i'd like to see the 57 nomad when you recast it..........post some pictures


sh**, I don't wanna see em, I wanna BUY EM.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dragula said:


> I will be casting the afx porsche 911 body,and recasting the 57 Nomad.
> DRAGjet


! of many available custom colors.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I cast a vote for a 240z.
> 
> Or one of my daily drivers,either a 350z or a MB C230 Kompressor.


Go 350Z, and you have at least 2 sold!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for the input,but just not into euro scene.
DRAGjet
p.s.yes I know im doing the porsche,just too cool of a car not to re-do.






Scafremon said:


> Go 350Z, and you have at least 2 sold!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Dragula said:


> just not into euro scene.


I'd heard talk of it, but didn't know they had actually proceeded with tugboating Japan into the Mediteranean. 

(I need to buy a new world map!)


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Scafremon said:


> Go 350Z, and you have at least 2 sold!



Nice wheels.I have the same one out in the driveway,different wheels tho.

Big time American iron guy I am.This is my first Japanese car.Had it about 3 weeks now.Finally actually DROVE it for the first time Monday on some twisty windy northern NJ back roads.
And absoloute BLAST to drive!!!!!!!!I Love it.

Back to the topic,I think Moonstone bodies makes a cool fray style 350z body.

Mike


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I should have torpedoed that tugboat.
DRAGjet






Scafremon said:


> I'd heard talk of it, but didn't know they had actually proceeded with tugboating Japan into the Mediteranean.
> 
> (I need to buy a new world map!)


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

No dice on the 73/74 GTO eh?


----------

